# Eminence® High Performance Ceiling Paint



## SteveNav (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi fellows,

I am doing a 25x30 ceiling with Eminence using a 1/2 nap roller cover. 
One wall has 4 sliding glass doors, so there is a lot of light coming in.
When looking from the opposite wall, facing the doors/light, there seems to be visible laps marks the Homeowner can't live with. When standing in the center of the room, the ceiling looks great. 

Has anyone had a problem with Eminence?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep. I'm a huge SW fanboy but eminence is a freakin joke.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

If you want to stick with SW use pro mar 400 flat.
If you want to solve the problem use BM 508.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hell, Behr ceiling paint is better than the eminence:yes:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

bm superhide flat white is good too


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

PPG Ultra Ceiling paint.

I've had so many problems with Emminence that I finally gave up, and, like Star suggested, I just use ProMar 400 (2 coats). I just wish SW would have kept the Classic 99 Bright White ceiling paint..........


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

PPG wall supreme flat is also very good


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

STAR said:


> If you want to stick with SW use pro mar 400 flat.
> 
> If you want to solve the problem use BM 508.



This gets my vote too


----------



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

Eminence is horrible when it comes to lap marks. Masterhide is a great dead flat ceiling paint and the price is right


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

gabe said:


> PPG wall supreme flat is also very good


I love wall supreme for ceilings as well. Glides on and is dead flat.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

Eminence is trash. Pro mar has a new ceiling paint flat, otherwise 400 or 200 pro mar should do the trick. We really like chb flat for ceilings. ..its a region specific product, so may not be an option for you.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I used to like eminence when it was brilliance...
It covered in one coat. Now it doesn't. It is the whitest ceiling paint I've used. If you want stark white. 
If you want dead flat 400 for sure. I've only sprayed it. I'm sure rolled 2 coater.
Def heard bm 508 is the bomb but pricey. 
If it looks good in one coat it's worth every penny.
Got a comp 5 of the new pm ceiling. Can't wait to see what the deal is.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

SteveNav said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I am doing a 25x30 ceiling with Eminence using a 1/2 nap roller cover.
> One wall has 4 sliding glass doors, so there is a lot of light coming in.
> ...


Let me guess ... your SW rep recommended Eminence 

Typical sales move by SW to increase profit :whistling2:


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Stuff is garbage 
We gave up on it because of the sheen 
Again I use very little s w 
Can't stand they service I get


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

SW sells/advertises "Eminence" as there premium ceiling paint.... 

That's another reason I don't use SW.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> SW sells/advertises "Eminence" as there premium ceiling paint....
> 
> That's another reason I don't use SW.


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

My sw rep told me he wouldn't sell it to me its garbage .


----------



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

ya know its interesting you bring this up, I have the same thing in my own living room, when you look at it from a certain angle looks like a huge skip...

I primed it with oil kilz and glidden ultra hide 250 flat the first time... the next day i primed with problock hs oil and promar 200flat...

spot is still there, said to hell with it.

I even pole sanded the whole ceiling... 15x25


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Personally have had 3 ceilings painted with it. Idk how others roll or spray but we cross spray/roll ceilings in general. 2 coats. Even if the ceiling is in descent shape. Your first coat will get sucked. I've not had lap issues or incomplete build of sheen. I have seen a HO dyi on a ceiling and it was terrible. Had pigtails from the sprayer pressure being to low. 

Its a bright white but it must get 2 coats. Has a sheen its very slight. Great for flat bathrooms or textured baths. Just did one recently on a textured ceiling. The slight sheen added some depth to the texture work making it look incredible. I can post pics next time I'm there which is next week for 3 more rooms with Eminence 

Have been tossing the idea of using gardz prior or rx35. That would seal the ceiling and make it easier to work with. Probably wouldn't need to be painted again for a long long time.

Don't get me wrong its not my goto ceiling stuff. Not everyone wants the sheen. 
If you want something cheap, white has no sheen CHB is so so. Definitely 2 coater. Hope this helps the next time you use it...if there is a next time.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I used cashmere flat enamel on some ceilings recently and enjoyed how it went on. I don't really like the eminence experience.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Surreal Painting said:


> Personally have had 3 ceilings painted with it. Idk how others roll or spray but we cross spray/roll ceilings in general. 2 coats. Even if the ceiling is in descent shape. Your first coat will get sucked. I've not had lap issues or incomplete build of sheen. I have seen a HO dyi on a ceiling and it was terrible. Had pigtails from the sprayer pressure being to low.
> 
> Its a bright white but it must get 2 coats. Has a sheen its very slight. Great for flat bathrooms or textured baths. Just did one recently on a textured ceiling. The slight sheen added some depth to the texture work making it look incredible. I can post pics next time I'm there which is next week for 3 more rooms with Eminence
> 
> ...


Any time I have to 2 coat a ceiling that is already white, I am not happy, let alone priming it first


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Anything billed as a "premium" ceiling paint is flat out hooey in my opinion. The best ceiling paint I ever saw was Old Quacker Isoflat which was under $6.00 a gallon in the early nineties. One coat over bare drywall or texture, dead flat, and cheap as hell. But, they got swallowed up by uncle Sherwin so they could push their "premium" Eminence and the like. Pretty much their way of operating since day one.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Anything billed as a "premium" ceiling paint is flat out hooey in my opinion. The best ceiling paint I ever saw was Old Quacker Isoflat which was under $6.00 a gallon in the early nineties. One coat over bare drywall or texture, dead flat, and cheap as hell. But, they got swallowed up by uncle Sherwin so they could push their "premium" Eminence and the like. Pretty much their way of operating since day one.


Even BM 508?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Ummm, what is so bad about Muresco ceiling white 258 that all you BM people have switched to 508?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> Ummm, what is so bad about Muresco ceiling white 258 that all you BM people have switched to 508?


May just be an availability thing; for example, I don't stock the Muresco and I think that's fairly common. Muresco seems to be a bit regional as well.

I haven't ever had the opportunity to use it, but I would posit that the 508 almost certainly hides better. This is backed up by a higher volume solids in 508.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Woodford said:


> May just be an availability thing; for example, I don't stock the Muresco and I think that's fairly common. Muresco seems to be a bit regional as well.
> 
> I haven't ever had the opportunity to use it, but I would posit that the 508 almost certainly hides better. This is backed up by a higher volume solids in 508.


Yeah, that makes sense. I guess I am typically repainting a white ceiling white, so high hide is not a huge concern. And when I do need to hide a stain, I am using a stain blocker to seal that in before hand.


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Hmmm might have to try this 508. Idk 2 coats doesn't bother me at all and I've heard rumors of new sw ceiling paint coming out thats suppose to be 1 and done but its just a little longer to cross coat anyways. To me anything is better then chb. Especially if the chb sat for a long time....stuff reeks.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Surreal Painting said:


> Hmmm might have to try this 508. Idk 2 coats doesn't bother me at all and I've heard rumors of new sw ceiling paint coming out thats suppose to be 1 and done but its* just a little longer to cross coat* anyways. To me anything is better then chb. Especially if the chb sat for a long time....stuff reeks.


I've never found any benefit it *cross coating*. Absolutely none!

Regarding Eminence - "bathrooms and small bedrooms", are much easier to pull off without getting any lap marks. On the other hand, larger ceilings with angular lighting, enhances lap marks dramatically. 

When you pull curtains closed, and pull down shades, it hides lap marks significantly.

Eminence under certain lighting conditions looks good, but can also look very bad under long angular lighting conditions.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodford said:


> Even BM 508?


508 comes in tint bases doesn't it? I would use it, I just think most of the time it is overkill. But if a customer uses BM, why wouldn't they want to use 508? They want a good product and they are willing to pay for it.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Proalliance coatings said:


> 508 comes in tint bases doesn't it? I would use it, I just think most of the time it is overkill. But if a customer uses BM, why wouldn't they want to use 508? They want a good product and they are willing to pay for it.


508 can be everything from their readymix white (which is a pretty decently white white, much better than most of the SW whites) to 4x base that you can mix black if you wanted to.

I'd like to see Muresco's white next to 508's. Maybe I can get my rep to send me a can.


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Maybe the success I've had with it is because its been smaller rooms. Ill have to keep this info in mind when larger ones come up. 

Either way the experiments continue.


----------



## PPM (May 5, 2015)

Some of you guys really need to try some PPG paints.

WallSupreme Flat is deader than dead (deader-est?), and can be applied as a High Build (never done it personally). Touches up better than any flat I've used. 

And depending on your region, SpeedFinish Plus, used to be called the "8 Line". Another dead flat, and economical, covers well too. 

I know a lot of guys on here like PPG's Premium Ceiling Paint, but its about $5-6 a gallon more expensive than WS. In my opinion, WallSupreme all the way.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> I've never found any benefit it *cross coating*. Absolutely none!


I do the checker board thing when I mow my lawn.

Ceilings, not so much.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I hate Eminence


----------



## ATX Painting (Jan 23, 2021)

SteveNav said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I am doing a 25x30 ceiling with Eminence using a 1/2 nap roller cover.
> One wall has 4 sliding glass doors, so there is a lot of light coming in.
> ...


Have had similar issues, ceiling needs another coat to properly cover lap lines.


----------



## ATX Painting (Jan 23, 2021)

Would never use again. Very watery, and dried kinda neon white. Wasn’t impressed.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

In place of Emminence, for those of you who use SW, use CHB







flat white for ceilings. Better than Emminence and costs less.


----------

